# Ski locks



## Greg (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't usually lock my skis, but probably should. What locks do you recommend? Am I overanalyzing this? Should I just pick up any old cable lock? Has anyone planned to always lock their skis and then found they just didn't bother after a while? I think it's an all-or-none commitment. After all, a pair of skis getting lifted that you *usually* lock is worse than if you never lock at all...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 17, 2006)

I would think any lock would do the trick. I look for small locks that are easy to fit in my jacket while I am skiing.


----------



## Sky (Jan 17, 2006)

I have one of those cable locks...and I use it everytime (that I don't use Wa's Ski Watch).

It's like wearing the helmet or wearing a seatbelt for me....My luck is such that now that I use these devices...the first time I don't, is when I'll need it.  So, knowing those facts...I always wear a seatbelt.  Always wear the helmet (walking across the parking lot too)....and always lock the skis.

That little cable lock fits right in one of the coat pockets.  No, I don't expect that lock to provide a whole lot of protection...just more than what's protecting the pair of skis next to mine.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 17, 2006)

a retractable cable lock.


----------



## hammer (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a simple retractable cable lock...the only problem is that I have a hard time looping it through the bindings so I'm usually too lazy to use it. :dunce:


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 17, 2006)

I have one of those retractable combination cable locks. It's cheap, easy to use and stow. I usually wear a pack when I ski so I just fasten it around one of the loops. Problem is that the cable is not long enough and sometimes I have a hard time fastening them to some post especially if the ski rack is full. Good investment though. It allows me to go into the lodge and take my time in there without getting paranoid about the skis getting lifted.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 17, 2006)

> Am I overanalyzing this? Should I just pick up any old cable lock?


yea, no need to over anaylze.  just pick up a cheap cable lock.  you don't need anything heavy duty, theives will see the lock and move onto the next ski, no use drawing attention by clipping something, they are interested in a quick walk by grab.



> Has anyone planned to always lock their skis and then found they just didn't bother after a while? I think it's an all-or-none commitment. After all, a pair of skis getting lifted that you usually lock is worse than if you never lock at all...


it takes only a few seconds to put a cable lock around skis.  i always do so even at places like burke, mrg, magic, etc.  the solution to not feeling worse if you only occasionally lock your skis is to just do it all the time, other than that you are simply making a justification to not lock them.  heck, i'll even lock my rock skis (granted they are only a few years old and theives don't bother to check the bases  ).


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 17, 2006)

Steve is right Greg.  For me, a locked ski equals a better time in the lodge.  Nothing in the back of your mind to worry about.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 17, 2006)

Its definitely a good idea.  I must admit though that I haven't been very diligent about using mine recently though.  Maybe its just because I want new skis....


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 17, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Its definitely a good idea.  I must admit though that I haven't been very diligent about using mine recently though.  Maybe its just because I want new skis....



Bri .... do you hear much about ski theft at sundown?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 17, 2006)

No, I haven't heard about any, but I'm sure it happens...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 17, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had my bag looked through at Sundown while I was out skiing..Not much was in there so they left it on a table on the other side of the room.


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 17, 2006)

Any cable lock will do.  Remember, if someone wants to steal your gear, they will anyway.  However, when you have alock, the entire world will see them cutting it.

Thinking of starting a national ski regestry, anyone interested in helping out.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 17, 2006)

NYDrew said:
			
		

> Any cable lock will do.  Remember, if someone wants to steal your gear, they will anyway.  However, when you have alock, the entire world will see them cutting it.
> 
> Thinking of starting a national ski regestry, anyone interested in helping out.



If there isn't one out there already, that's an excellent idea.  I wonder what it takes to do?  TB, what are the legalities?  It would bring great press to the site.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jan 18, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> > Has anyone planned to always lock their skis and then found they just didn't bother after a while? I think it's an all-or-none commitment. After all, a pair of skis getting lifted that you usually lock is worse than if you never lock at all...
> 
> 
> it takes only a few seconds to put a cable lock around skis.



Good Heavens! Do you people lock your cars and houses too?

What is this world coming to?

 :dunce:


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 18, 2006)

Don't lock my car in the winter because the CLS (Central Locking System) on my car malfunctions in frozen weather.  For some reason it thinks the car is being broken into and goes into "security mode" completely locking the car from the outside world.  That means you can't even break into it without breaking a window.  Leave it to cold war era BMW to think of something so absurd.

Lock my house, my dog is my baby, I can't find a strong enough lock.

Lock my skiis depending on where I am.  Basically, how close am I to NYC.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 18, 2006)

> Good Heavens! Do you people lock your cars and houses too?
> 
> What is this world coming to?


i don't any more.  what a feeling it is to feel secure amongst the human race!


----------



## bigbog (Jan 19, 2006)

snowmonster said:
			
		

> .....Problem is that the cable is not long enough and sometimes I have a hard time fastening them to some post especially if the ski rack is full....


Same here *snowmonster*, the 30" cable that's in the inexpensive lock I picked up in October just doesn't reach every rack I come across... :roll: 
 :lol:


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jan 19, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> what a feeling it is to feel secure amongst the human race!



My neighbor lost their house key five years ago, and they still have not found it


----------



## NHpowderhound (Mar 17, 2006)

I use the *SKI KEY* and love it! It fits in any pocket and IMO is pretty theft proof. A small $20 investment to protect $1000 worth of equipment!
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2006)

NHpowderhound said:
			
		

> I use the *SKI KEY* and love it! It fits in any pocket and IMO is pretty theft proof. A small $20 investment to protect $1000 worth of equipment!
> ((*
> *))NHPH


Those look pretty good, but the ski area has to have the compatible racks to make it any use.  I've only seen them at one of the areas that I've been to...


----------



## bigbog (Mar 20, 2006)

*skilocks....*

fwiw...
I've picked up a 2nd cable-lock and I chain em' together, giving me the needed length for whatever type of hitching post is present.  The 2nd cable might be 30seconds more work, but it'll work with anything...and the 2nd one coils up pretty tight.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 21, 2006)

I use a computer lock--Defcon 2.  It works fine.  8)


----------



## andyzee (Mar 21, 2006)

I normally lock my skis up if I'm away for a longer period, don't if I'm going to be within eyesite of the skis or only gone for a short period of time. I just use one of those ski locks no special brand have two both are different brands. Neither will prevent someone from robbing my equipment, but both are detterents. I've been using them for years.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 21, 2006)

Well, after a couple of incidents at Sunapee this year involving other people's skis, I always lock ours now.  I also had an incident when my skis were "borrowed" in 2002.  They did come back...after a run.


----------



## hammer (Mar 22, 2006)

I always use a lock now...it's not much of a deterrent for my skis since I can't loop the cable through the bindings, but if someone sees the lock I'm guessing they wouldn't bother.

Besides, I don't know why anyone would want to take a 2 YO pair of Atomic C8s in any case...they're not exactly high end skis.


----------

